# Cathedral window quilt



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I started this last summer, put it away , had to do knitting for Christmas. Got it back out last week. I needed some spring time.
Almost done center boxes to finish and the edging. 
All the color work was scrap material I had all the white muslin was bought and theirs 24 yards in it .
Not a cheep quilt to make .


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Fine piece of work!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Well that is absolutely beautiful. You quilters just amaze me!!!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Gorgeous. You are very talented  :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> I started this last summer, put it away , had to do knitting for Christmas. Got it back out last week. I needed some spring time.
> Almost done center boxes to finish and the edging.
> All the color work was scrap material I had all the white muslin was bought and theirs 24 yards in it .
> Not a cheep quilt to make .


Beautiful! What size blocks did you use as yours appears larger than most with a 9 inch MUSLIM block. I might make one that is bigger. Thanks.


----------



## VILLAFIESTAFARM (Oct 31, 2015)

One of my favorite designs, and so much work involved! An interesting story to tell...I found one in a thrift store, $10.00, with fabric from depression era, but all pieces hadn't been tacked down. So, I took it a lovely Amish woman, and for $60, she finished it for me(and I helped). I treasure it, but don't take it out of storage, at least until there are no more dogs/cats in the house.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful.. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I used a 10" block with a 3" center. 
Its a large queen. I have 3 matrices on my bed and it will drape to the bottom of the box spring. 
I have an antique white eyelet skirt.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> I used a 10" block with a 3" center.
> Its a large queen. I have 3 matrices on my bed and it will drape to the bottom of the box spring.
> I have an antique white eyelet skirt.


Thanks as that will be better than the smaller size as wondered why all patterns has a 9" square to start then either a 2 1/2" or 2" (can't remember) as that is small for old fingers.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Ya I went a bit bigger because my beds bigger well taller then most and I think the smaller size would have been to busy looking .
And it made it easier cutting all them squares.
I rotary cut so it went fast, it was all the ironing that got to me, very fussy.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

I marvel at your patience. It's a real work of art.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Excuse me for copying but 44gram said it all for me:

"Well that is absolutely beautiful. You quilters just amaze me!!!"


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is so pretty. The scraps you must have. I'm sure you did not use all of them either. lol lol You did a amazing job on it. I wish I could quilt like that. I would be afraid to do that.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So beautiful.......amazing work


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Hahahahha I do have lots of scraps hahah. Sure if ya dont mind sitting for long time at a times. well I do any way. but its repetition.The more ya do the faster you get.
Try it its really not hard start small add to it .


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Not a cheap quilt,indeed..but priceless!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Exquisite.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, that's beautiful! 

I've wanted to learn Cathedral Window quilting. I have two patterns that I've bought... one of these days. I want to make a jumper (dress to wear with a blouse) that I saw once and loved! It was bought at a craft show, a wrap-around garment that would fit many sizes of women. There was a bib. The dress was made from a plain dark green fabric. On the bib was a 4-patch of a cathedral window square, maybe five inches on each side. And another patch matching it, close to the hem of the dress. It was a good use of a little bit of cathedral window quilting.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

It sounds cute. 
I've always loved wrap arounds. 
Back in the 60 high school we had Home ech. I made a black wrap around. I wore that till I got married never knew what happened to it after that , but it would have made a great dress for when I was pregnant. 
I loved working on this quilt it took time but was easy and fun to do.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Gorgeous quilt! I love all the beautiful colors


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Heirloom Quality, what a treasure!!!! Enjoy your beautiful quilt for many years to come. Fabulous work! Be Proud!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow! Great job! love the colors


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

I love your CWQuilt. Keep in mind that with cathedral window you do not have to buy the yards of batting or backing. I love that as you work it, that part is done, yay


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

So beautiful. I made a four block sample in class years ago.I have loved the pattern ever since but I don't think I could ever make one.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Isabel said:


> Fine piece of work!


 :thumbup:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty. I remember we had a lesson in our home ec club making cathedral window quilts.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

So pretty. You should be so proud of yourself.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Well done. Love the colors.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovely quilt and so much work !!!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

So beautiful! I saw this pattern years ago and was convinced I would do it. After an 8" square pillow top I quit. Years later, try again, a 12" square pillow. Forward some more. I have a 45" square wall hanging quilt of this pattern made from the pale blue cotton of my mother's sundress from the 1930's and the black and silver silk from the border of my grandmother's "church" slip from the 1950's. Yours if so lovely. And I do know the work and time that went into it. Thanks fo much for sharing it. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Your quilt is amazing! I can't imagine the number of hours that went into your beautiful work of art! I love the serene color palette--prefect for inspiring sweet dreams!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Thank you all. I've really enjoyed doing it even tho I still have a bit to go on it . 
I have my gr-grandkids here for a few days so I had to set it aside.
I'm excited to finally get it done and back to knitting.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a beautiful quilt.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Gorgeous.....not tried cathedral window yet....its on my to do list x


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

44gram said:


> Well that is absolutely beautiful. You quilters just amaze me!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roussine (Mar 19, 2016)

O my God what work, you have patience. Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty...


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

The quilt is beautiful! Quilt fabrics are expensive. The result of your sewing is great!


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

wow! i made a cathedral window pincushion once and it took me like 4 hours! cant imagine the time this quilt took. it is lovely!


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

This is something to hand down in the family. A treasure for sure!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

A beautiful heirloom quilt. A quilt to be treasured for life and generations to come


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Wonderful.


----------



## Roussine (Mar 19, 2016)

Lovely work. That is so pretty One word Beautiful!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

hahha My youngest son who is 39 has layed claim to it already and I still have to bind it.He has a king sized bed but because I've made it a large queen it should fit his bed just fine. But I plan on usen it a whole long time before I'm ready to pass it on.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Love it. I've made 3 cathedral window pictures. One was with John Deere scraps for JD crazy grandson & the other was in colors my grand daughter liked. Maybe a quilt will be next!!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Gorgeous work! And I know how much time you have into this. I made one years ago and got cramps in my hand from all the hand sewing. My son has it now.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Your quilt is beautiful! I know the patience it took, as I have made several KING size ones for wedding gifts. It is my favorite one to make. :thumbup:


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

That's beautiful.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

A lot of work for sure. I am a quilter, but have never tried this pattern. Lovely work.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I have always admired this quilt. did you use all 24 yards in the main quilt? that is my problem I don't want to put all that money into someone in case I don't get it finished.


----------



## Roundtoit (Apr 18, 2016)

Gorgeous! I've always admired the Cathedral pattern. Your quilt is fantastic.


----------

